# Chest Hair



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Do any of you TAM men have hairy chests?

If you do, does it gets too long? Do you trim it?

About once a year my chest hair just gets long and in the way. My wife enjoys my nipples as much as I enjoy her doing it.:grin2:

My next question is: How do you trim and avoid it itching?

Mine always itches for at least a couple of weeks after trimming. It is annoying to say the least. Is there some other way to do this? Going hairless is not something my wife or me would go for...


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm an extremely hairy dude. It gets hot during the summer months and my girlfriend (and previous girlfriends) have sometimes shaved me for their own comfort.

It's going to itch, there's no way around it. Use a sharp electric trimmer that's got a good charge and don't go too short, that's about the only advice I can give. 

I tried waxing my body once, never again. That was over 5 years ago and I still get the occassional ingrown hairs which I never did before.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have an electric trimmer. I use a guard so I don't cut too short. Every couple of months or so I give myself the once over. The hair never gets too long and I don't cut it too short. If you do that as opposed to really whacking it, you don't get the itch or the in grown hairs.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't cut it so short and it won't itch.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> Do any of you TAM men have hairy chests?
> 
> If you do, does it gets too long? Do you trim it?
> 
> ...


The key is to trim, not cut. Then it won't itch.

Years ago I bought a beard trimmer that came with combs up to an inch thick...excellent for thinning/trimming elsewhere. It's hilarious what people think of hairy guys. I had more than one GF/SO say "now that's a surprise!!! I never expected a guy with your IQ to be so hairy!". Requests for trimming from them generally aimed at a lower part of the anatomy, to make it a more pleasant place for their faces to spend time. 

I tend to trim the chest just to avoid bunches of hair poking out from the shirt. It's my arm hair that causes me to get hot in the summer, so I trim that, too. I've also noticed that I can use a smaller towel after a shower, if I'm trimmed....


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah likewise I'm not super hairy but a trim with a barbers clipper and guard every few months keeps things neat enough. My wife doesn't really care but I do...plus the hair really hides my 6-pack...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I always trim it with a rechargeable beard trimmer, and usually set it around a 4 or 5. It doesn't matter how long or short I cut it, it still itches when I wear shirts. I guess there's not much way to avoid this. I was just hoping there was some kind of trick or technique that would make it less itchy. It's been a couple of weeks now since I trimmed, so it's gotten better. I guess that's just the price you pay when you want to look good...:grin2:

Now it's time to "Nair" my back! It always feels numb for a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> I always trim it with a rechargeable beard trimmer, and usually set it around a 4 or 5. It doesn't matter how long or short I cut it, it still itches when I wear shirts. I guess there's not much way to avoid this. I was just hoping there was some kind of trick or technique that would make it less itchy.


Try using conditioner as a last step in your shower routine. Just a small dab of whatever your wife has in the shower, rubbed between your hands and then onto your chest hair, before rinsing it well. It might help soften the hair a bit so that it's not quite so prickly and itchy.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Try using conditioner as a last step in your shower routine. Just a small dab of whatever your wife has in the shower, rubbed between your hands and then onto your chest hair, before rinsing it well. It might help soften the hair a bit so that it's not quite so prickly and itchy.


Definitely worth a try. Thanks!

I'm getting ready for the beach, now, so I'll need to do the trimming thing all over, plus the Nair thing.


----------

